# Amplificador 70W raro



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2013)

Antes que nada,Yo se que hay otros post de amplificadores de 70W pero hay un cartel que advierte que es mejor ABRIR otro tema que contestar ese

Miren este diagrama.Mi conclusión es que la señal es separada y amplificada,como si fuesen 2 amplis iguales usados para amplificar cada señal por separado; el capacitor después de parlante me parece que esta mal conectado porque en ese lugar hay corriente alterna y continua.


----------



## guille990 (May 12, 2013)

Hola, mas allá de que si el ampli esta bien o esta mal diseñado, ya que no se mucho de diseño, te puedo decir que  parece dos amplis juntos porque uno amplifica una parte de la onda (digamos la positiva) y la otra parte amplifica la otra parte de la onda (negativa). Lo que sucede es que necesitarías leer mas sobre el diseño de amplificadores, que es un tema bastante largo y complejo, y ahí vas a entender todo esto.
El capacitor después del parlante, o antes de el, ya que es lo mismo, esta bien puesto y es para filtrar corriente continua que halla en esa parte y dejar pasar solo la parte alterna. Ese se llama capacitor de acoplo.
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2013)

Mira segun tengo entendido el capacitor FILTRA CORRIENTE ALTERNA y se usa para que NO DEJE PASAR LA CORRIENTE CONTINUA al parlante,así que si yo coloco el capacitor ANTES DEL PARLANTE este capacitor AISLA la corriente continua que pueda llegar al parlante,pero si lo hago al revés después de pasar por el parlante algo de esa corriente alterna se va a masa perdiendo parte de ella allí


----------



## morta (May 12, 2013)

habría que simularlo a ver que hace, o si es una broma de alguien que agarro un diagrama y espejo la imagen.
el capacitor si es para bloquear el paso de DC, me parece que es igual si esta antes o después del parlante.


----------



## tinchusbest (May 12, 2013)

morta dijo:


> habría que simularlo a ver que hace, o si es una joda de alguien que agarro un diagrama y espejo la imagen.
> el capacitor si es para bloquear el paso de DC, me parece que es igual si esta antes o después del parlante.


Si bloquea la DC pero en el parlante estan las DOS CORRIENTES JUNTAS.....Y si pongo el capacitor parte de la alterna se va a masa como pasa en el capacitor que se pone en el emisor en la configuracion de emisor comun.De esto me agarro yo para saber si esta bien.....
La configuracion del 1º transistor que divide la señal lo vi en otro circuito y es por eso que dude ya que las dos fases de la señal son amplificadas... 

Ver el archivo adjunto 55714


----------



## guille990 (May 12, 2013)

Hola devuelta, vamos por partes, el primer transistor trabaja como amplificador clase A, de el salen dos señales a los siguientes transistores, esta señal esta en lo que creo que se denomina "push-pull", osea por ejemplo, arriba sale una senoidal positiva y abajo la misma senoidal pero negativa. resumiendo, uno tira y el otro empuja. luego pasa a los dos transistores del medio, que no se que función especifica cumplen, creo que debe ser para poner en fase las dos señales, algo así como pasar la negativa a positiva y luego sumarse la a la otra señal que debería ser positiva. Y luego los transistores de salida que están en "darlington" y además están en paralelo ambas ramas para aumentar la corriente. Es lo que se me ocurre, no doy fe que sea como yo digo...
Lo que si puedo decir sin miedo a equivocarme es que el capacitor es lo mismo si esta antes o después del parlante, mientras que este, no hay problema donde se lo ponga, ya que razonemos un poco ¿donde se va a acumular carga de continua? dentro del parlante imposible, violaría las leyes de kirchoff.


----------



## miguelus (May 13, 2013)

Buenas tardes.
En ese circuito, así como está, en el Altavoz no se escuchará nada  veamos

Q1 está conectado como amplificador y desfasador, en el Colector obtenemos una señal imagen de la señal de entrada pero desfasada 180º, en el Emisor habra la misma señal que en la entrada y en fase con ella.

La cadena amplificadora de la parte superior es idéntica a la de la parte inferior, por esta razón, las salidas de ambas cadenas amplificadoras tendrán una diferencia de fase de 180º entre ellas.

Pero se da la circunstancia de que estas dos salidas son los Emisores de Q5 y Q7 por lo que la tensión, en ese punto, no habrá señal amplificada.
Para que el circuito funcione tendríamos que separar los Emisores y poner el Altavoz entre ellos, recordemos como se conecta el Altavoz en los Amplificadores tipo "Puente", por supuesto el Condensador C7 de 1000µF ya no tendría ninguna función.
En cuanto si da igual que un Condensador esté antes o después de el Altavoz, eléctricamente es lo mismo, (repasemos lo que dijo el Sr. Kirchhoff, su palabra es ley), si se pone el Condesador delante es puramente por cuestiones prácticas y de diseño de la PCB.

Sal U2


----------



## tinchusbest (May 13, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> En ese circuito, así como está, en el Altavoz no se escuchará nada  veamos Q1 está conectado como amplificador y desfasador, en el Colector obtenemos una señal imagen de la señal de entrada pero desfasada 180º, en el Emisor habra la misma señal que en la entrada y en fase con ella.
> La cadena amplificadora de la parte superior es idéntica a la de la parte inferior, por esta razón, las salidas de ambas cadenas amplificadoras tendrán una diferencia de fase de 180º entre ellas.
> Pero se da la circunstancia de que estas dos salidas son los Emisores de Q5 y Q7 por lo que la tensión, en ese punto, no habrá señal amplificada.
> ...


Ver el archivo adjunto 41177

Una pregunta: ¿Si en vez de colocar el parlante,como sucede en el circuito de la imagen coloco una resistencia en cada emisor de los 2n3055 que pasaría?
Lo simule en el proteus y no tiene nada de amplificacion


----------



## guille990 (May 13, 2013)

¿esa imagen no tiene ningún 2n3055? o te referís a la imagen del otro ampli mas arriba, si es así, ¿a que viene la imagen del tda2002 en puente?


----------



## tinchusbest (May 13, 2013)

guille990 dijo:


> ¿esa imagen no tiene ningún 2n3055? o te referís a la imagen del otro ampli mas arriba, si es así, ¿a que viene la imagen del tda2002 en puente?


Use la imagen del tda2002 como ejemplo de la conexion que dijo miguelus pero de todas maneras pregunto si me conviene colocar unos resistores en el emisor de los 3055


----------



## moncada (May 13, 2013)

Parece un amplificador en puente en clase A, ya que todos los transistores manejan la senoide completa. El de entrada además hace la función de defasador, ya que en su emisor está la señal invertida 180º respecto a su colector para así atacar la rama inferior. En los extremos del altavoz deduzco que habrá dos senoides completas igualmente desfasadas, lo que en teoría permitiría cuadruplicar la potencia obtenida con un amplificador clásico.

Habría que probar si realmente funciona el engendro, ya que me da la impresión de que será un horno que se embalará sin remedio al no llevar los transistores finales resistencias compensadoras de emisor ni ninguna otra protección. Los 70w serán de consumo, no RMS...

EDITO: Olvidaros de todo lo que he dicho. No me he fijado en que el altavoz va conectado entre la unión de los emisores de los darlington y masa a través del electrolítico gordo de desacoplo. Para funcionar en puente, las bornas del altavoz deberían estar entre los emisores de ambas ramas, como en el esquema del TDA.

Parece un circuito imposible. El altavoz-parlante teóricamente no debería recibir ninguna de las dos señales presentes en los emisores de los darlington finales, al cancelarse las mismas por estar opuestas en fase.



Saludos.


----------

